

World's Most Complex Radio Telescope Snaps Stunning 1st Photo of the Cosmos - edw519
http://www.space.com/13146-alma-radio-telescope-1st-image-released.html

======
andrewcooke
in case it's not obvious the red blobs in the background are from alma. the
awesome looking part is from hubble.

~~~
hugh3
That is indeed non-obvious, thanks for pointing it out.

------
HolyCarps
I hate how the ad in the video pops up every 30 seconds or so, even after
dismissing the ad.

------
_moyo
i cant wait to see the pictures alma releases, that picture blew my mind.

~~~
powertower
Those pictures are "false" color and detail. They in no way represent what you
would see with your eyes if you were standing right in front of the object.
Some of them are even manipulated by artists that add things to them.

What you are seeing are a subset of radio waves being represented as human
vision color in a non-linear way with additional artistic details.

~~~
lutorm
_They in no way represent what you would see with your eyes_

You'd think that would be obvious with a radio telescope...

~~~
powertower
Most people don't realize this, especially the general public.

------
snorkel
I was hoping it would look more like an embryo.

------
wavephorm
This doesn't beat the ultra deep field.

~~~
hugh3
It is in no way comparable to the ultra deep field. That's optical. This is
sub-millimetre (the region between infra-red and microwave). You see entirely
different things, and use 'em for entirely different purposes. It's like
saying that a Formula 1 car isn't better than a mining truck -- it's a
meaningless comparison.

Unless you're just saying that the images aren't as pretty as the Hubble Deep
Field, in which case I agree. Things always look prettier in optical than in
radio.

~~~
VladRussian
just let the rest 60 somewhat telescopes to come online in addition to these
20 - the sharpness/detalization will get an order better

